
How Much Energy Does It Take to Send a Bit? (2018) - MrXOR
http://large.stanford.edu/courses/2018/ph240/jiang1/
======
MrXOR
Q: How Much Energy Does It Take to Store a Bit?

A:
[http://large.stanford.edu/courses/2018/ph240/jiang2/](http://large.stanford.edu/courses/2018/ph240/jiang2/)

Q: How Much Energy Does It Take to Erase a Bit?

A:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landauer%27s_principle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landauer%27s_principle)
and [http://strangepaths.com/reversible-
computation/2008/01/20/en...](http://strangepaths.com/reversible-
computation/2008/01/20/en/)

Interesting:
[https://cds.cern.ch/record/396654/files/9908043.pdf](https://cds.cern.ch/record/396654/files/9908043.pdf)

